

How to use - and not to use - Twitter - freikwcs
http://adynammic.com/blog/?p=47

======
art_wells
It seems like listing do's and don't in an opt-in network is a bit of whining.
:)

But seriously, I do enjoy the way some people whine. Some comedians express
great wit in whining. Why wouldn't I want to see that on twitter? I think
twitter can be used for a lot of different purposes and those purposes (and
the TOS) alone dictate the do's and don'ts.

------
redorb
Don't make a list of twitter do's and don'ts and then submit to hacker news.

------
iamdave
Worth a read. A twitter writeup that isn't full of "what to do's" that
everyone already knows.

------
blogimus
ontday ostpay onay ittertway inay igpay atinlay, itay oesday otnay uscateobfay
oughenay.

